# Weaving- Rag rug looms called twining. Other weaving projects to.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is where I bought my loom and stand. I have made 2 rugs with it one blue and white for kitchen sink and one pink and burgundy for the bathroom pictures to follow. This is very easy peasy and uses scraps of material. My first two were made with material I had on hand. I also quilt so believe me there is a lot I could use. lol lol I will post a few videos I used when I first got the loom. The other links are just any kind of weaving. The basket link is cool who doesn't have extra yarn we could use.






This is a home made loom with how to.






This is where I purchased my loom.
http://www.oldmadequilts.com/products/rugframes.html

Crochet rag rug;





Toothbrush rug. Very cool





How about a basket. This is easy.





How about cup weaving. This would be great for kids...





News paper baskets;
How to make the tube for weaving.





How to make a paper basket;


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Years ago my dad made a loom for twining rag rugs. I kept it in the back of my 5th grade classroom. The children brought bread wrappers which we cut in rounds and linked together. They worked on the rug during free time. It took several classes to complete a rug which we then used in the reading corner. 
Thanks for the link and the many happy memories.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for the links. bookmarked couple of them


----------



## Woodspinning (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you for the links!
I was trying to come up with an idea on a child's weaving.
That is the only one I watched so far.
Perfect for me to do and teach little ones.
So I bookmark the rest...


----------

